# is there a working way for Apache Geronimo with IPv6?



## minimike (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi

I want to attach my test box with FreeBSD 8.1 OpenJDK b21 and Apache Geronimo in an IPv6 only network. After recompiling the OpenJDK6 with IPv6 support, I have added a IPv6 entry in the /etc/hosts file. But after a few seconds the service crashes immediately on a broken RMI connect.

So my question, is it possible to build and deploy JAVA based services like Apache Geronimo, Apache Directory, Liferay inside Geronimo on FreeBSD with IPv6?

kind regards
Darko


----------

